# Wow earthquake!!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was doing a jigsaw puzzle when my table started to shake, then mirrors on my wall, then my TV started to move....woke my Hubby up too! Felt it quite
good on the 7th floor of my condo in Burlington. 

This one was 4.8 on the scale. Last year we had one too and my fish tanks were slurping water and I thought for sure they were going to fall off the stand it was that wild. 

Can only imagine the terror of the people in Japan when theirs hit...so sad!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, I was reaching for a chair at the office and miss it. I though my balance was really crappy today.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

I felt it here in Waterloo.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Didn't feel a thing. Hope the kids and tanks are ok....So hate when this happens LOL


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry guys, it was my fault. I didn't realize I was leaning that hard into the jackhammer... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

this might come off as wrong, but i always miss earthquakes and want to feel what it is like haha.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I felt one years ago

First thought, hmm, that was odd

wonder what that was

hmmm, so that must be what a quake feels like, cool


This was my experience


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

what time did this occur? im in scarborough and did not notice one.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was born and raised in california where we get around 100 earthquakes a week. Most of them you can't feel but once or twice a week you get a small one that you can feel.

The quakes that we get here in ontario are babies and really nothing to worry about. I was there for the 7.1 quake back in 89 and that one was big!!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Uh didn't feel anything...

I might've been walking to work?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The last one we had woke me up off the couch. The 90 had waves in it. lol. @[email protected]

I didnt catch this one, I was in the car for a while. My kiddo is often kicking into my back the whole time so.... lol


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

It happened about 9:45 am., some in London living in high rises said they felt it but I was in the car and didn't fell a thing. A quake a couple of years ago in lake Ontario I felt a vibration while sitting at the table but didn't know that it was a quake until heard it on the news.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

My shrimp tank had waves in it too, didn't realize that was an earth quake at the time, lol.

The strange thing we found after the quake was a fish on the wrong side of the tank. We use a divider to keep bigger fish on one side and smaller fish on the other. The tank has no top. In order for the big fish to go over to other side is from the top and not from the sides. We figured it out, possibly during the quake, the fish was under stress that it jumps over to the other side. Is it possible?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have no doubt a fish would be stressed enough to jump, in any direction.

I remember a quake here in Mississauga from many years ago. My couch, which was on casters, rolled across the floor with me on it, for several feet, in very shaky way ! My cats were completely freaked, fur standing on end, staring around, very nervous. One of them yowled for awhile afterward, I think it really blew his mind.

No tanks at that time, so no water to see waves in but I'm sure a full tank would have slopped over some with that particular quake. 

Very, very creepy sensation, having the floor rolling like waves under one's feet. I would not want to live where they are common.


----------

